# looking for someone who use prideangel.com



## want2bemum (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, 
I'm looking for someone who use prideangel.com
I have one request to ask!

have a nice day
xoxo


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello I have used it in the past but a while ago! X


----------



## want2bemum (Jul 3, 2012)

Glitterintheair said:


> Hello I have used it in the past but a while ago! X


I'm looking for someone who still have there account 
if you have, please send me private message


----------



## surething (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi,
I have just become aware of Pride Angel. Has anyone used them ? what are peoples thoughts about this site ?


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

I haven't used them personally, but they'll be at our conference in Hebden Bridge on 17th Nov if you wanted to come along and ask them anything.

http://lesbianparentsgroup.com/2012-conference/

/links


----------



## ameliaK (Sep 23, 2010)

We found our egg donor through Pride Angel. She's absolutely amazing. We haven't yet gone through the egg collection process as we discovered she had an ovarian cyst, but we're almost back on track now.


----------

